# Hello everybody



## laurenbenee

I am an 18 year old trying to conceive, have only been trying since late July. Have had periods since then but they have been very light so hopefully i can be one of those women who get periods during pregnancies, or breakthrough bleeding or whatever you would like to call it . I have been praying hard to get pregnant my ex boyfriend doesn't even know that i want a child.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good luck hun. Are you trying with your ex or a new bf?


----------



## laurenbenee

my ex boyfriend...sadly. im in college and hes in college in another state. I have been having my periods but they are strange and i just feel that something is wrong. Sometimes when i take the tampon out it will be completely light pink or dark brown, sometimes a pale red. I've been having lotts of gas, night sweats, hot flashes during the day in AC, tossing and turning at night, leg cramps, and heartburn and smelly pee. Ive been really praying and trying to keep faith in spite of light periods and negative tests i just want to be pregnant even though im so young i dont know whats wong with me. if im not pregnant with my ex i will have to find a new boyfriend to try with and i dont want to have sex with anybody else


----------



## laurenbenee

Kiwiberry said:


> Good luck hun. Are you trying with your ex or a new bf?

my ex boyfriend...sadly. im in college and hes in college in another state. I have been having my periods but they are strange and i just feel that something is wrong. Sometimes when i take the tampon out it will be completely light pink or dark brown, sometimes a pale red. I've been having lotts of gas, night sweats, hot flashes during the day in AC, tossing and turning at night, leg cramps, and heartburn and smelly pee. Ive been really praying and trying to keep faith in spite of light periods and negative tests i just want to be pregnant even though im so young i dont know whats wong with me. if im not pregnant with my ex i will have to find a new boyfriend to try with and i dont want to have sex with anybody else


----------



## Kiwiberry

Do you take online classes or go to school on campus?


----------



## laurenbenee

Kiwiberry said:


> Do you take online classes or go to school on campus?

i am on campus sadly ( yes i know it doesnt make sense but i cant help it i just want someone to love me :( )


----------



## xprincessx

welcome to bnb


----------



## Wobbles

Hi

Welcome to BnB <3


----------



## Tropiclands

Welcome!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to bnb! :)


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------

